
Facebook Community Substandards – A weak stance on hate speech - Benjamin_Dobell
https://medium.com/@benjamin.dobell/facebook-community-substandards-fdbfc7b700e2
======
Benjamin_Dobell
Just to clarify, I'm the original author of the article.

The article is based on my recent experience with Facebook's review policies.

